# Please help...last attempt at Callumanus worm infestation. Levamisole?



## Lollee (Feb 11, 2010)

If this thread needs to be moved to another location please feel free to do so. 

First off I would like to express how excited I am that I found this website...I live in the Peel area and it's so hard to find medication advice from fellow Canadian's, esp ones in my area!  

Anyways, about my problem. I have a bad Callumanus worm infestation in my 10G freshwater tank. Just recently, I tried treating with Panacur (Which by the way cost me almost all of my money...ordered from the US). I disolved 2 gram packets of the medication into 100 ML of water, and let bloodworms soak for a good hour. Then fed. I just finished my last treatment and the worms are still present. 

So now - surprised that I have not ripped my hair out yet - one last effort is attempting to find cheap Levamisole in Canada. I do not have the time to wait another 2 weeks for meds, nor another $50 or so to cough up. 

My question is - Where can I find this stuff in the GTA? 

My fish (Incase you were wondering) - 4 mollies (One young...about 8 months old, she is the most infested). 2 swordtails.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would contact Cory, I believe he usually has levamisole HCl for sale.

Edit: At last selling, it was 5 grams for $15. 5 grams will treat 50 gallons.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

What size tank are they in?

If you can, relocate to a small tank like a 5 gallon. It'll help by reducing how much medication you need to dose the tank with.

Like Dark said, contact cory, he usually has a readily supply of Levamisole HCL.


----------



## Lollee (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome! Thank you both of you 

I just have a couple questions about the drug:


I heard Levamisole kills off the eggs aswell....is this true?

After treatment do I need to do anything besides a water change? 


And they are in a 10 gallon.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

As far as I know, Levamisole does not effect eggs. 

The only reason I would do a water change 24hrs after medicating the tank is because you are trying to suck out as many eggs/worms as possible. Toxicity of the drug is not a concern. Vacumming the eggs/worms may take longer if you have gravel which I recommend you remove the gravel or relocate the fish into a barebottom tank. Just be careful as these worms are so easily transferable and can contaminate anything you used within the affected tank. 

Goodluck


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nope. Levamisole doesn't affect the eggs, so you have to treat at least 2 - 3 times to completely eradicate it.

It'd just do a small enough WC to vacuum your gravel to pick up any dead/paralyzed worms. The drug I don't think is terribly stable, so after 24hrs I'm sure most of it is gone.

Also, overdose doesn't seem to be an issue. I've treated accidentally up to 6 mg/L (recommended dosage is 2.36mg/L), and no losses. You do get some deaths due to fish that are just too infected with worms to recover, but you won't get deaths directly due to the concentraion of the levamisole, within reason.

Also, I wouldn't recommend starting a hospital tank with this treatment - it's invert and plant safe. Also, you want to kill any and all worms - so all your tanks must be treated, including fallow ones, as the other stages of the worm may be able to survive in fishless tanks for some time.


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

I think I have some extra 5g packs at home. I'm not sure where in the GTA you are but I live pretty close to the bloor-danforth subway line towards the east side. 

Let me double check at home first. Also 5g treats 100G. Usually I dissolve it up into 100mL of water then its 1ml per gallon, store the rest in a fairly airtight bottle and put it in the fridge (to reduce evaporation) and then do the second treatment 3 weeks later with the same solution. Anyways if you want, its available to you for whatever price Cory sells it. You can go to whoever is more convienent.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

dchow said:


> Also 5g treats 100G.


Cory mentioned this on his own buy/sell thread (my emphasis)



Cory said:


> 5 grams is enough to treat *100 gallons ONCE or 50 gallons TWICE *(two doses are recommended for camallanus) so keep this in mind when determining how much you need.


----------

